
Show HN: No Framework Render Function - cappleblap
https://github.com/cris691/bulgogi
======
diffrinse
Sometimes this is all you need. My co has a product which consists of of a
sequence of static web views interrupted by a controllable full viewport
video, and its in React... why? There's only one way "out of" each view (click
a certain button)? Did we really need to compute a virtual DOM to figure out
what to show next and how? On the other hand, we have a web product which
replaces a desktop app which I couldn't imagine stringing up the view code
without React.

~~~
cappleblap
Exactly. _Sometimes_ it IS all you need. When it is, just use something v
simple. When it's not, use something more aptly fit.

The key point which I think is lost in a lot of the _new age framework
fanaticism_ is that people ought to pick the right tool for the job, not just
the shiniest, most expensive tool on the eye-height shelf.

Otherwise it's like those...hardware store man/femme-shed wannabe wankers who
purchase these crazy gadgets when all they really need is a file and a hammer.
Don't be that person/company/project.

